# Who Has Used Testosterone Cream For Sex Drive?



## nxs450

My wife is in her early 40's, and her sex drive is really low. Probaly due to a hystorectomy she had about 12 years ago. She still enjoys sex when we have it. She has no problem with lubrication, and she can still climax 1, 2, or 3 times. But she Complains that she just doesn't have the tingling sensation, or horny feeling that she did prior to the hysterectomy. 

It has bothered me too. She will never initiate sexual activity any more, and turns me down often. Sometimes if I am really in the mood I will remind her that she will be okay once we start the foreplay. I have done everything I can think of to get her in the mood. Things that worked in the past, and some new things.

Finally I read about tesoterone therapy for women, and asked her to look in to it. She went to our Dr. and he sent her to a Compounding Pharmacy, where they did blood work and then custom made a testosterone cream for her. She is to apply it directly on her clitorol area once a night. She is on day 4 now and hasn't noticed any difference yet, but it could take a week or two.

Have any women on here had experience this stuff? If so how did it work for you? Any info would be helpful, Thanks in advance!


----------



## 827Aug

Never have used it myself, but I know plenty of women who have. We used to own a pharmacy and made quite a bit of the stuff. We actually had husbands thanking us.  However, we made more of the bio-identical hormone gel than the straight testosterone creme. The women actually preferred the transdermal gel which was a combination containing testosterone.


----------



## Cherie

I know a few women who have. If her Testosterone levels are low, this is definitely the route to go. It can also help with excess weight gain and general moodiness. 

2 to 3 weeks for it to get fully into her system, and I believe she can rub it anywhere in that general region. My aunt rubs it on her low belly to avoid clitoral enlargement - which some women go for and love, so to each their own.

Hope it works for you both!!


----------



## Mavash.

nxs450 said:


> But she Complains that she just doesn't have the tingling sensation, or horny feeling that she did prior to the hysterectomy.


I'm using the testosterone pellets and it does NOT make the tingling sensation or horny feelings come back. This is no fountain of youth. What testosterone does is make having orgasms easier, foreplay quicker, touching more pleasurable and gives you the interest to have sex.

I'm 46 and I highly recommend it. I just started hormone replacement therapy 3 months ago and my testosterone was nonexistant. My drive tanked a year ago and while it's not back to where it was before we are both happier now that I'm on the hormones.


----------



## Browncoat

My wife used it for a while, and it did nothing for her drive. Though in my wife's case there may be other things at play.


----------



## ifweonly

My wife does low dose HRT but no testosterone therapy. I (her husband) use bio-identical testosterone cream and she does get hers from me. My testosterone is 750 and the last time she was tested it was about twice the normal level for women -- 150.


----------



## Time4Joy

Mrs. Joy has been prescribed this as well as some premarin. Took a while for it to make it's way through the medical hoops, but I picked it up and she'd due home mid-week. So I have high hopes.


----------

